# Outback Decals Coming Off



## alabamahappycamper (Mar 28, 2010)

Has any one had a problem with the outback decals coming off the front and side of their campers? Ours are starting to peel and look really tacky. I don't have a clue what to do about it. Camper is a 2010 sydney edition 310bhs.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Very typical and not much you can do about it other then store it in doors. Keystone will be hit or miss about any warranty support.

Can you post pictures?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah they suck!! Then they replace them and they suck too. I completely removed mine and it looks much better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jozway said:


> Yeah they suck!! Then they replace them and they suck too. I completely removed mine and it looks much better.


How did you get the adhesive off? I need to do this in the next few weeks.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah they suck!! Then they replace them and they suck too. I completely removed mine and it looks much better.


How did you get the adhesive off? I need to do this in the next few weeks.
[/quote]
Goof off. It worked great.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jozway said:


> Yeah they suck!! Then they replace them and they suck too. I completely removed mine and it looks much better.


How did you get the adhesive off? I need to do this in the next few weeks.
[/quote]
Goof off. It worked great.








[/quote]

Thanks...I'll get some this weekend.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

On my 2005 Surveyor, the decals shrunk, leaving an eighth inch border of sticky dirt. I was able to clean it with varsol, and it looked like new in 2010. So far our 2011 Outback's decals look as good as new. I wonder if the hotter parts of the continent are harder on the decals. Of course, we get the more extreme cold to shrink them.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

A high pressure washer also does an excellent job removing the OB's decals.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Very typical and not much you can do about it other then store it in doors. Keystone will be hit or miss about any warranty support.
> 
> Can you post pictures?


I noticed this trip out that our decal edges are peeling on the front too. <sigh> We've stored inside through the winter, though outside in the summer. When I get a chance, I'll come back and post a couple of pics to this post (on edit... posted).


----------

